# OSHA fine



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok so as I mentioned before we had OSHA stop by on a job in July not to big a deal we were fine.... Or so we thought. Got a letter in the mail Monday and they are trying to fine us $3600 because other trades had cords plugged in to our temp power pole and ran across the floor and where running them over with lifts, pole was code legal all gfci protected so we can't figure out why we are being fined. We will of course be fighting the fine

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> Ok so as I mentioned before we had OSHA stop by on a job in July not to big a deal we were fine.... Or so we thought. Got a letter in the mail Monday and they are trying to fine us $3600 because other trades had cords plugged in to our temp power pole and ran across the floor and where running them over with lifts, pole was code legal all gfci protected so we can't figure out why we are being fined. We will of course be fighting the fine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


You'll be okay. The electrician is NOT the enforcer. Hopefully, one of the cords was not yours.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> You'll be okay. The electrician is NOT the enforcer. Hopefully, one of the cords was not yours.


No none of our cords and non of us running over the cords

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> No none of our cords and non of us running over the cords
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


That's cool. If you were code compliant on your temp you bear no other responsibility other than your own men.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

what can OSHA do if you do not pay the fine


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> what can OSHA do if you do not pay the fine


Shut you down. Not 100% sure what all else

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another reason to not post that poster Slick..........................:whistling2:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Shut you down. Not 100% sure what all else
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I know that but how do they physically shut you down, I have never really research OSHA to see how they can enforce there percieved power


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Another reason to not post that poster Slick..........................:whistling2:


Exactly....:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> I know that but how do they physically shut you down, I have never really research OSHA to see how they can enforce there percieved power


They can't shut you down without a court order. Their strongest power is fear.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

More ET bullsht. None of this thread adds up. And even though I have no idea why I'm even bothering, what the hell does the NLRB poster have to do with OSHA???????????


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> More ET bullsht. None of this thread adds up. And even though I have no idea whay I'm even bothering, what the hell does the NLRB poster have to do with OSHA???????????


What doesn't add up. You calling me a liar 

I have no idea about the poster I didnt bring it up

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> More ET bullsht. None of this thread adds up. And even though I have no idea whay I'm even bothering, what the hell does the NLRB poster have to do with OSHA???????????


Who said anything about NLRB? :001_huh:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Another reason to not post that poster Slick..........................:whistling2:





480sparky said:


> Who said anything about NLRB? :001_huh:


Uh, Macmike did........

See this thread, 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/new-nlrb-law-take-effect-january-31-2012-a-30139/


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well even if your temp power is 100 percent ok . Its your companys safety plan to inform others on site thats a OSHA rule .

If there is a problem on the site that meaning anything unsafe like a life safety issue like someone could be shocked in your case.

If you did not write the contractor or inform the contractor of this issue meaning your company is sharing the fine with all contractors thats on site .

OSHA will fine everyone on site doesnt matter whos at fault.


Your company if they had a document or letter warning to contractor of a safety issue would free your company of a fine. 


If this job had a safety meeting each week did anyone adriss this issue ?


If its a electrical issue you can be sure your company is getting it . In years past even if OSHA fined you they never really collected on small issues .



But today there going for the cash they need it to keep there jobs.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> More ET bullsht. None of this thread adds up. And even though I have no idea why I'm even bothering, what the hell does the NLRB poster have to do with OSHA???????????


I was wondering as well ?????????


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> They can't shut you down without a court order. Their strongest power is fear.


The threats _always_ more powerful than the execution.....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Ok so as I mentioned before we had OSHA stop by on a job in July not to big a deal we were fine.... Or so we thought. Got a letter in the mail Monday and they are trying to fine us $3600 because other trades had cords plugged in to our temp power pole and ran across the floor and where running them over with lifts, pole was code legal all gfci protected so we can't figure out why we are being fined. We will of course be fighting the fine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


got the exact _same_ problem

multiple temps throughout a large job

i made sure they were _all_ sqeaky clean too

rid the place of every bum cord as well

try explainin' it all to a hord of _Mexican'ts_

osha's comming again (3rd time) Thursday, i'll wager there won't be one in sight, and yours truley will be pickin' up their mess.....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Es mejor que Punch Out
Es mejor que sólo volar
Mejor no faneca
Te lo digo por qué
Osha amigo viene a la ciudad
Él está haciendo una lista
Y comprobar que dos veces;
Va a saber quién es travieso y agradable
Osha amigo viene a la ciudad
Él te ve cuando estás trabajando
Él sabe cuando estás inseguro
Él sabe si has sido bueno o malo
Por lo tanto cumplen por amor de Dios!*

*~el CS o~*


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

You can really feel like a scumbag cutting off the end of someone else’s cord. But if you don't your boss can get fined for someone else’s violation. It has happened in the past I don’t know if my boss got out of it. All I know is that it is open season on anyone with a bad cord. It has been like that for a long time.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> The threats always more powerful than the execution.....
> 
> ~CS~


I didn't know I was just going by what they said in the OSHA 10hr class guess that's just them getting there bluff out there. 
Either way we are going to set up a hearing and if we loss we will pay

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Uh, Macmike did........
> 
> See this thread,
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/new-nlrb-law-take-effect-january-31-2012-a-30139/


Oh, well, gee, you must expect everyone to read every thread. Sorry.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Couple thoughts came to mind................
Was this a large commercial project, if so what does the specs say about electrical extension cords? Don't laugh I've ran projects in the past , that in the specs there was a section outlining safety. the Electrical Contractor was responsible for performing tests on all extension cords used on the jobsite. 
They had to marked and must use different marks so no two adjoining marks looked alike. There had to be a record on site of who's cord was tested, the dates and the description of marks. 
I used different colors of tape on the male ends. I was also responsible to inform all subs weekly of the requirement of the tests and to inform them ALL CORDS SHALL NOT BE RUN ON THE FLOOR OR GROUND. No kidding - cords had to suspended of the floors.

The GC on those projects would throw anyone under the bus when it came to OSHA.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've worked on a few jobs where osha came in and dished out fines. All you need to do is take pictures of all your remedies and most fines will be dismissed. On average, most payments to osha are around 1/10th the original fines.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've worked on a few jobs where osha came in and dished out fines. All you need to do is take pictures of all your remedies and most fines will be dismissed. On average, most payments to osha are around 1/10th the original fines.


That is often true and you always want to appeal the judgment.

And if it really went down as the OP describes it should get dismissed. Dismissed or dropped is much better as once you get a first you could get into repeat violation fines which are much higher.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> Couple thoughts came to mind................
> Was this a large commercial project, if so what does the specs say about electrical extension cords? Don't laugh I've ran projects in the past , that in the specs there was a section outlining safety. *the Electrical Contractor was responsible for performing tests on all extension cords used on the jobsite*.


you gotta be _kiddin_' me

i'm responsible for some 3rd world gang of misfits?

excuse me...?

~CS~


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> They can't shut you down without a court order. Their strongest power is fear.


Nobody expects OSHA! Our chief weapon is surprise…surprise and fear…fear and surprise…Our two weapons are fear and surprise…and ruthless efficiency…Our three weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency…and an almost fanatical devotion to the pope…Our four…no…Amongst our weapons…Amongst our weaponry…are such elements as fear, surprise…I’ll come in again.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> I've ran projects in the past , that in the specs there was a section outlining safety. the Electrical Contractor was responsible for performing tests on all extension cords used on the jobsite.


That is the 'assured equipment grounding conductor' program but as far as OSHA is concerned only comes into play in place of GFCIs.

Of course GC specs can require more.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ralpha494 said:


> Nobody expects OSHA! Our chief weapon is surprise…surprise and fear…fear and surprise…Our two weapons are fear and surprise…and ruthless efficiency…Our three weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency…and an almost fanatical devotion to the pope…Our four…no…Amongst our weapons…Amongst our weaponry…are such elements as fear, surprise…I’ll come in again.



When do I get the Comfy Chair?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Oh, well, gee, you must expect everyone to read every thread. Sorry.


When you have 25000000 posts, I figured you did!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> More ET bullsht. None of this thread adds up. And even though I have no idea why I'm even bothering, what the hell does the NLRB poster have to do with OSHA???????????


Now you really sound like an OSHA operative brownoser.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Couple thoughts came to mind................
> Was this a large commercial project, if so what does the specs say about electrical extension cords? Don't laugh I've ran projects in the past , that in the specs there was a section outlining safety. the Electrical Contractor was responsible for performing tests on all extension cords used on the jobsite.
> They had to marked and must use different marks so no two adjoining marks looked alike. There had to be a record on site of who's cord was tested, the dates and the description of marks.
> I used different colors of tape on the male ends. I was also responsible to inform all subs weekly of the requirement of the tests and to inform them ALL CORDS SHALL NOT BE RUN ON THE FLOOR OR GROUND. No kidding - cords had to suspended of the floors.
> ...


Well your not alone we have to test any power tool before we start work and inspect cords everyday plus tools if its cut to the exposed copper it goes in the trash . Tool goes to shop for replacement cord but extension cord goes in trash.

Only a factory plug or end can be installed per rules on site no homemade boxs or caps from homedepo .

If its just the outer cord jacket its taped but if the conductors are cut its gone .

Each third month or quarterly we color our cords and power tool cords with different color electrical tape any power tool must be done the same way .

If the color doesnt match the month your writen up and after three times your gone .

There is a safety walk every week by project manager the contractor himself they run you off weekly mostly folks who cant speak English .

And we hang our cords across the ceiling if not your gone and thats one time !

No ground pin your gone first time .

If its done twice on the same crew they run off the foremen also .

There,s more if your interested in safety at its best lots of fun on our jobs great place to work always something going on .

We have a lotto on whos next and each week it pays .


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Now you really sound like an OSHA operative brownoser.


explain.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> explain.


 Did it singe your eyebrows ?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've worked on a few jobs where osha came in and dished out fines. All you need to do is take pictures of all your remedies and most fines will be dismissed. On average, most payments to osha are around 1/10th the original fines.


To bad we didn't get the letter about the fines till the job was done. Like I said they showed up back in July

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well your not alone we have to test any power tool before we start work and inspect cords everyday plus tools if its cut to the exposed copper it goes in the trash . Tool goes to shop for replacement cord but extension cord goes in trash.
> 
> Only a factory plug or end can be installed per rules on site no homemade boxs or caps from homedepo .
> 
> ...


So how do y'all ever get anything done. And I still don't see how it's the ECs job to hold the other trades hands when there using extension cords or power tools.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

ralpha494 said:


> Nobody expects OSHA! Our chief weapon is surprise…surprise and fear…fear and surprise…Our two weapons are fear and surprise…and ruthless efficiency…Our three weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency…and an almost fanatical devotion to the pope…Our four…no…Amongst our weapons…Amongst our weaponry…are such elements as fear, surprise…I’ll come in again.


I thought so.


----------

